# Brass pen question.



## Waluy (Oct 4, 2013)

Not sure this is the right place for this if not mods please move.

I had a customer request a custom bolt action the other day. Ok not a problem. But instead of wood/acrylic he would like brass. So I told him I would need to do some research and see if I could get some questions answered. So here are my questions.


Can I turn brass on my wood lathe with just my HSS tools. I think I saw a post recently saying it was possible but can't remember.
Is it possible to drill the brass out to the correct size for a bolt action without needing the brass tube glued in? I am thinking a 9mm or 9.5mm drill bit would work any thoughts?


----------



## carlmorrell (Oct 4, 2013)

I have turned brass on my older 1/5hp lathe.  But all I was doing was making bushings.


----------



## 08K.80 (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes on both questions. I have done aluminum and brass and the hole diameter would have to match the tubes inner diameter. You could drill it a little bit larger (i.e. a snug fit instead of a tight fit) and epoxy the parts in.:wink:


----------



## Waluy (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for the prompt replies. Looks like its time to go buy some brass and run some tests to make sure I can turn out the kind of quality I expect of all my creations.


----------



## 08K.80 (Oct 4, 2013)

If I looked at the correct instructions, all you need to do is make a straight piece with the proper hole size through it. Seems pretty easy, at least until I go to try it.
I forgot to mention the copper I did too. That was tuff, but I was able to do it. I did end up using a special tool for that after dulling my other tools.

I'm sure you will do great on it.


----------



## skiprat (Oct 4, 2013)

Personally, I'd just treat the brass like any other blank and drill to include the tube. That way, you know the parts will press in nicely and you won't need to glue them in or risk damaging them if they are a bit too tight. 
The other advantage is that you can still use your bushings. Maybe if you had a metal lathe, you could bore the hole perfectly so's not to need the tube but why struggle? :wink:


----------



## Waluy (Oct 4, 2013)

skiprat said:


> Personally, I'd just treat the brass like any other blank and drill to include the tube. That way, you know the parts will press in nicely and you won't need to glue them in or risk damaging them if they are a bit too tight.
> The other advantage is that you can still use your bushings. Maybe if you had a metal lathe, you could bore the hole perfectly so's not to need the tube but why struggle? :wink:



Well it was more of an "I'm already using brass why glue in a brass tube." but that would depend LARGELY on getting a bit that perfectly matched inside the tube. Which I believe would be a 9.5mm but then again gluing in the tube would be a LOT easier then I could just drill the normal 3/8 hole and not have to worry about it.


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 21, 2013)

You can turn and drill the brass without much fuss on your wood lathe.

I'd second skiprat's suggestion to drill as normal and epoxy the tube in.
Re-square the ends afterward, as usual. since it would be brass on brass, a black sharpie on the end of the tube itself will help identify cleanup.

You will have quite a time actually getting a drill bit to cut to precisely the size you intend in metal, on a wood lathe. Or the size it is marked, for that matter. 
Precise holes are usually drilled undersize and then finish reamed. 
And I believe an 8.8mm (.346") would be your size to fairly closely duplicate the tube i.d. if you chose that route.

Best of luck with your pen, however you arrive!

♠ John


----------



## Joe S. (Oct 21, 2013)

I did a stainless steel vertex with brass tubes. Nobody will know the difference afterwards anyway.


----------

